

Driving mode for smart phones - techwatching

Similar to Airplane Mode, how about Driving Mode?<p>Something akin to iOS Do Not Disturb, you would set a speed threshold beyond which notifications are silenced - i.e.: &gt;= 25 km&#x2F;hr, phone effectively silences itself. Slow down again, notifications come back on.<p>This feature would include the option to explicitly disable Driving Mode if you are, for instance, on a train or in a taxi.<p>Thoughts?
======
27182818284
>This feature would include the option to explicitly disable Driving Mode if
you are, for instance, on a train or in a taxi.

I feel like the same people that need driving mode would be the same people
that would just turn that off. It doesn't work.

